# NNOOOOOO! ("Fred the movie")



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2010)

They are making a "Fred the movie"!
Why must we be put through this torment?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

Why does Nickelodeon do anything?

_Fred: The Movie is an upcoming made-for-television independent comedy film written by David A. Goodman, directed by *Clay Weiner*, and produced by Brian Robbins and Gary Binkow_


Hahaha. Clay Weiner.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

the reason they are making the fr3d movie
TO UNLEASH FUCKING HELL AS THE EARTH SPLITS IN HALF AS SOON AS THIS MOVIE IS EVEN SOLD ITS FIRST COPY!


----------



## A10pex (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

How he got to be the most subscribed on youtube I'll never know. Thank goodness for nigahiga


----------



## Cam (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

Is it bad I just contemplated suicide for about 2 minutes?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

I'd pay money to see a Fred movie if they made it like this.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



KirbyCowFox said:


> I'd pay money to see a Fred movie if they made it like this.


 
Yeah.avi


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

Nickelodeon is the devil. They canceled Invader Zim, like wtf.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



NCollieboy said:


> They canceled Invader Zim, like wtf.


 Actually he quit.


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Waffles (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

Well crap.
Is there a horrible trailer to show?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

oh well, at least its on TV and no one has to pay for it.

here is a clip from the movie. it has his dad hitting his head with a glass vase in it, thats kinda awesome XD and the voice isnt as horrible.
[video=youtube;rVFJzN20jhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_372813&v=rVFJzN20jhQ&feature=iv[/video]

this clip kinda makes me think that the movie will involve a lot of singing >_> not surprising since he will be releasing an album soon...


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

WHAT?! WHY?!


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

[video=youtube;3KlMnSVr-tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KlMnSVr-tk&feature=related[/video]

this is sooo refreshing to watch :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



CaptainCool said:


> oh well, at least its on TV and no one has to pay for it.
> 
> here is a clip from the movie. it has his dad hitting his head with a glass vase in it, thats kinda awesome XD and the voice isnt as horrible.
> [video=youtube;rVFJzN20jhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_372813&v=rVFJzN20jhQ&feature=iv[/video]
> ...


 If the entire movie is about him getting injured, then I'll watch it.


----------



## Machine (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

What.

The.

FUCK.

THIS SHIT IS BEING MADE?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



CannonFodder said:


> If the entire movie is about him getting injured, then I'll watch it.





CaptainCool said:


> [video=youtube;3KlMnSVr-tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KlMnSVr-tk&feature=related[/video]
> 
> this is sooo refreshing to watch :3


 I watched the whole thing and it made my day.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



CannonFodder said:


> If the entire movie is about him getting injured, then I'll watch it.


 
i totally thought so, too! =D and i dont even hate the kid  he is very successful with what he does and im happy for him! i just like violence in movies, thats all 



CannonFodder said:


> I watched the whole thing and it made my day.


 
i kniw right?^^ its so very chilling... i want MY dad to be like that :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



CaptainCool said:


> this is sooo refreshing to watch :3


 
They should hit him like that for every video he makes.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



Commiecomrade said:


> They should hit him like that for every video he makes.


 
with real vases


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*

Where the hell does John Cena even fit into the show? And yay violence!



Clayton said:


> Hahaha. Clay Weiner.



Ahaha.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



CaptainCool said:


> i kniw right?^^ its so very chilling... i want MY dad to be like that :3


 
Didn't you get the memo?  Everyone want's John Cena as their father.  :V

As soon as I saw John Cena, my eyes had a crowning moment of epicness.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2010)

*facepalm* Fred is annoying enough as it is, but this TV movie has crossed the line for me. Even when I saw advertisements for it, I was watching them stone-faced the whole time, since not one of his gags or jokes made me laugh. Definitely not seeing this TV movie, that's for sure.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 20, 2010)

What is a Fred, and why is it bad?


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What is a Fred, and why is it bad?


 
he is bad for the same reason Justin Bieber is bad.

Also I want to hang Fred by his banana ass yellow suspenders like a piÃ±ata and beat him with a liquid-nitrogen-frozen Justin Bieber.

EDIT:  I'm pretty sure that last line will be sig'd by someone


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 21, 2010)

you don't have to fuckin watch it.

no but seriously fred is a fucking faggot among fags.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



CaptainCool said:


> oh well, at least its on TV and no one has to pay for it.
> 
> here is a clip from the movie. it has his dad hitting his head with a glass vase in it, thats kinda awesome XD and the voice isnt as horrible.
> [video=youtube;rVFJzN20jhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_372813&v=rVFJzN20jhQ&feature=iv[/video]
> ...


 
Will it be titled "Special Snowflake"?  'cause like he is special alright.


----------



## Jude (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: NNOoOoOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOO!*



CaptainCool said:


> here is a clip from the movie. it has his dad hitting his head with a glass vase in it, thats kinda awesome XD and the voice isnt as horrible.


 
That... doesn't actually look that bad.



CaptainCool said:


> this clip kinda makes me think that the movie will involve a lot of  singing >_> not surprising since *he will be releasing an album  soon...*



Wait, *what?*


----------



## Tsula (Sep 21, 2010)

I just want to shoot Fred...nothing dramatic, I just wanna take him out in broad day light, shoot him in the back of the head, and pay the consequences. (kudos if you get the reference)


----------

